# Am i ready?



## Dante43 (26 Mar 2009)

So i started to have the idea of joining the army  in the summer of 08 so i've been training for it, altough i stopped running during the winter i continued the sit up/push up routine pretty well.

Currently i can do :
20 push up by doing around 12 then stopping although keeping form of push up, then doing the other 8 ( i can do 25 if i need to incase i did the others wrong).
Sit-up is not an issue.
Running, i did a test run, i was able to do 2km in 10 mins but i stopped. I did however stop running during those 10mins to walk around 30secs-1mins, so if i train some more i think i should be able to run those 2.4km non stop and do a good time. Also, last year in gym class we did the 20msr and i was able to get to stage 5 . 

Currently i plan to finish high school in June and maybe have my diploma although it not guaranteed since im having alot of difficulty concentrating in school.
Should i go see my local recruiter and apply or should i wait 'till June to train some more so i can be in better shape? I am wondering because i dont know if most of the applicant are already top shape and able to do 100% what the military wants.

In my opinion, i have done good, since last year i was barely able to do 5 push up( wide grip) so yeah. :blotto:

Cheers.


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

With your current fitness level I would be prepared to be sent to RFT when/if you go to BMQ


----------



## Dante43 (26 Mar 2009)

Okay dokie, i will go see my local recruiter in the coming weeks. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

I have to agree with JBoyd regarding your fitness level.  You don't say how old you are but since you're still in school I'm thinking 17-18 years old.  I ran to level 5 on 20 MSR and I'm over 40.  Also, when you do your push ups for the ExPres test it's continual, there is no stopping.  For your age, you have to do 19 push ups.

Whatever else you do, finish high school.  If you're having "difficulty" concentrating in school now, you'll be no better off in the military while on BMQ or trades training (or anything else for that matter).   By all means, contact the CFRC but be prepared for anything.

Edit to add:  Sorry, I actually don't agree with JBoyd.  You are able to perform the minimum PT requirements so as not to be sent to WFT and I would certainly hope you would be able to pass your test by the end of BMQ.  At any rate, it's not like you would be enrolled immediately, so you still have time to work on your fitness level.


----------



## Joe_McSweeney (26 Mar 2009)

Hey there Dante43,  I have built a spread sheet that helps me to stay focused and motivated to work out. If you figure it may help you send me a PM and I can send it to you. It's in a Microsoft works format. All of the activities are calisthenics, and relatively easy to do by yourself and only takes me about 20-30 minutes, except for the running/walking, and such. I've noticed a substantial gain in endurance and strength in a somewhat short period of time (4 weeks.)
 If anyone else is interested in this just send me a PM and I'll e-mail it to you.

Joe.


----------



## Dante43 (26 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I have to agree with JBoyd regarding your fitness level.  You don't say how old you are but since you're still in school I'm thinking 17-18 years old.  I ran to level 5 on 20 MSR and I'm over 40.  Also, when you do your push ups for the ExPres test it's continual, there is no stopping.  For your age, you have to do 19 push ups.
> 
> Whatever else you do, finish high school.  If you're having "difficulty" concentrating in school now, you'll be no better off in the military while on BMQ or trades training (or anything else for that matter).   By all means, contact the CFRC but be prepared for anything.
> 
> Edit to add:  Sorry, I actually don't agree with JBoyd.  You are able to perform the minimum PT requirements so as not to be sent to WFT and I would certainly hope you would be able to pass your test by the end of BMQ.  At any rate, it's not like you would be enrolled immediately, so you still have time to work on your fitness level.



Thanks for the advice, but quick question, so you are telling me i have to do the 19 push up non-stop? I cant do 15,but still stay in good push up form and rest for 1-3 secs, then redo the last 4?


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (26 Mar 2009)

No... they'll start counting from 1 again... and if you don't go all the way down they'll just repeat the number you were on until you go all the way down.


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Edit to add:  Sorry, I actually don't agree with JBoyd.  You are able to perform the minimum PT requirements so as not to be sent to WFT and I would certainly hope you would be able to pass your test by the end of BMQ.  At any rate, it's not like you would be enrolled immediately, so you still have time to work on your fitness level.



I was judging by his saying he only hit level 5 on the 20 msr.  The rest of it sounds to be in good check yes, but definitely should make sure his cardio endurance is good to make level 6 or be prepared to be sent to WFT if he fails his express test. I only was stating that by his current fitness levels, he has plenty of time to increase those levels to a position where he would have no problem with the PT test at BMQ.  

Out of curiosity since changing the name from RFT to WFT have also changed the minimum PT requirements?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Mar 2009)

Dante43 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, but quick question, so you are telling me i have to do the 19 push up non-stop? I cant do 15,but still stay in good push up form and rest for 1-3 secs, then redo the last 4?



19 consecutive pushups.  If you pause you fail.  Not so hard to understand.


----------



## TimBit (26 Mar 2009)

DisplacedMaritimer said:
			
		

> No... they'll start counting from 1 again... and if you don't go all the way down they'll just repeat the number you were on until you go all the way down.



That's right. But dude, look up the 100 push-ups challenge on the Internet. IMHO, 95% of the population can get up to AT least 50 push-ups in a row within 5-6 weeks, and that program is one of those which might get you there, at a huge 10 minutes per day 3 times a week. While you're at it, try it for chin-ups as well (ouch...) and soon you'll impress yourself. My  :2c:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

I'd say you should be able to do 20 push-ups no stopping and be able to run 5km before you go to BMQ that way you wouldn't have to go RFT. So IMO finish your school and apply in June and just work on your pt.



			
				TimBit said:
			
		

> That's right. But dude, look up the 100 push-ups challenge on the Internet. IMHO, 95% of the population can get up to AT least 50 push-ups in a row within 5-6 weeks, and that program is one of those which might get you there, at a huge 10 minutes per day 3 times a week. While you're at it, try it for chin-ups as well (ouch...) and soon you'll impress yourself. My  :2c:



I'm on week 4 and I think it works really good, before I would get really tired around 30 push-ups but now I'm really comfortable and I'm getting up to 50 push-ups or more. It's great!

Dylan


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity since changing the name from RFT to WFT have also changed the minimum PT requirements?



Yes, it's posted somewhere on here about having to do X amount of push ups and sit ups the first week of BMQ.  Otherwise you go to WFT right away.  IIFC, they do progress checks throughout BMQ and you can still be sent to WFT and of course, if you don't pass the final PT test, you are definately going to WFT.  He only needs one more level on the 20 MSR for a pass, he _should_ be able to attain that.

Also, as I said, it's not like he'll be on BMQ next week if he applies tomorrow.

Yes, to verify, the push ups must be consecutive or continuous.  Up, down, up, down, no pauses.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

http://hundredpushups.com/

Here's the link Dante43 this works really good, it did for me.


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, it's posted somewhere on here about having to do X amount of push ups and sit ups the first week of BMQ.  Otherwise you go to WFT right away.  IIFC, they do progress checks throughout BMQ and you can still be sent to WFT and of course, if you don't pass the final PT test, you are definately going to WFT.



 I have read the post that states that there is now a minimum PT standard to even get on WFT or you are RTM'ed, along with a new 'no VR before week 5' rule? This is all apparently supposed to come into effect 1 Apr 09 according to that post, is there any official reports regarding this? or anyone currently at BMQ that can support this? Personally I cannot understand why they would pay your flight out there for the chance to not get on WFT and then be flown back home.


----------



## psychedelics07 (26 Mar 2009)

Is it possible to fail the 20 msr but pass all 3 strength test and avoid WFT?  My running is a bit iffy but my strength will have no problem passing the rest of the test.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (26 Mar 2009)

No, if you fail the 20 MSR you go directly to WFT. If you are a male under 34 and do not make it to 3.5 or better on the 20 MSR as of April 1st, 2009, you go home.

I'm starting BMQ on 6 April, and about 4 times so far the recruiters were very specific with me that as a Male under 34 I must reach at least 3.5 on the 20 MSR, and do 4 Push ups to qualify for WFT. If I do not reach this minimum I am sent directly home. Seems like unbelieveably low standards however... slow jog for 3 minutes and 4 push ups is low... I am worried about getting to 6 still but I can run pretty steadily for 30 minutes straight for a distance of about 3.5 miles, and I can do the 2.4 km in about 13 minutes, which is about a minute too slow... I've been trying to gauge the 20 MSR against this, but I'm having a hard time finding out how I could compare, because of the constant start/stop in the test, as well as the turning, and the reaction time between beep to run. Any insight that could be lent in this thread I guess would be helpful to myself as well.


----------



## newmet (26 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Is it possible to fail the 20 msr but pass all 3 strength test and avoid WFT?  My running is a bit iffy but my strength will have no problem passing the rest of the test.



When I went on basic and RFT was still RFT the rules were:
Fail the run, even if you pass all 3 strength tests = RFT
Pass the run but fail 2 strength tests = RFT

Could have changed since it has now become WFT but I doubt it.  Running is very important on basic and you want to be able to do that well.


----------



## Dante43 (26 Mar 2009)

Could someone enlighten us about WFT? 

On topic : i did a test and was able to do 20 consecutive push up! I am so happy, im going to follow the hundred push up challenge to improve even further!

Cheers!


----------



## psychedelics07 (26 Mar 2009)

Are these calculations (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test#Calculations) complementary to the test used during the fitness test?

If so,   level 6 seems to be a joke.  My running is bad, but not that bad.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

Dante43 said:
			
		

> Could someone enlighten us about WFT?



Search the site, use WFT or RFT as key words.  I'm not even sure what it's called now.


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Are these calculations (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test#Calculations) complementary to the test used during the fitness test?



Can't be sure for certain but looks pretty close to me, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## off126 (26 Mar 2009)

Dante43 said:
			
		

> Could someone enlighten us about WFT?
> 
> On topic : i did a test and was able to do 20 consecutive push up! I am so happy, im going to follow the hundred push up challenge to improve even further!
> 
> Cheers!



When I went through it was RFT, and I always felt bad for them  ;D As I understand it, all you do is PT and every month you get express tested and if you pass off to course you go. Its not a good place to be, but they'll get you into shape.

Remember the express test is the bare minimum you need just to be in the Forces, whatever you age, your objective should be to smash it, especially if you're going into the combat arms.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2009)

I love it when people start their careers with "can i fail XXXXXX ?"

 :


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (26 Mar 2009)

I guess I can speak from personal experience when I say I am worried about the testing... not so much because I'm out of shape, but because I've never done the actual testing before... I've done as much research as I can, I work out 2 hours a day 5 days a week in the gym preparing for it, but in the end my future career and entire life hinges on being able to pass this test.

I'm putting my 900 sq. ft. apartment into storage, shelling out $1700 to ship my car to my parents across the country, paying $2200 in lease break fees, and switching my entire career to do this... and its something I've wanted to do for a long time.

I guess all of us about to head off to BMQ just want to make sure we can achieve the bare minimums so we're not doing this all for nothing. I start April 6th and I can't wait, but I can't say I'm not nervous about it.


----------



## Kuon (26 Mar 2009)

I'm heading off April 5th. But think of the reward and pay off. Don't plan to fail and don't get all this in your head of failing or 6.5 is so much. If you can get to that minimum. You will get better. So try more for the minimum, so if you make it, then you do. Your there to get better and better. So My brother, Don't plan to fail and don't give up.

PteR Howe


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Mar 2009)

I am thinking that if any of you are willing to sacrifice all that money (DisplacedMaritimer) to join the forces, then you would also be motivated enough to ENSURE that you will PASS your BMQ.

This is a career of a lifetime.  I knew I wanted to join the forces when I was young, I stayed out of trouble and made SURE that I got selected by working my butt off to make it happen.  Don't just hope... DO.

You want to make sure you acheive the bare minimums?? You should go in knowing that you'll blow them away!!  Don't leave anything to chance if you really want this job.

Good luck to all of you, work your A$$es off and we'll see you on the other side, once you graduate and get posted to your respective units, you CAN do it!!


----------



## leader (27 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Are these calculations (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test#Calculations) complementary to the test used during the fitness test?
> 
> If so,   level 6 seems to be a joke.  My running is bad, but not that bad.




I can't confirm that either, but they look about right. I remember it being about a minute per level. You have to remember that the test isn't just running 980m in 6:22. One must remember that it's to their pace. From my experience running the test, most people would like to run faster than the 8 or 8.5 km/h (assuming those numbers to be correct) that are at level 1 and 2. Similarly, one's natural pace may be slower than the 10 km/h of levels 7 and 8. Also, there is the stop, turn and go that adds additional strain on the legs.

I know I can run longer than 4780 m in less than 22:06 but I've never made it past level 15 on the beep test.

Hope that puts the test in a little bit of perspective


----------



## Dante43 (30 Mar 2009)

Hey people, i believe i found this so called WFT, it real name is WPC i believe:
Warrior Preparation Company (WPC):
If you pass the Threshold Fitness Test Standard and meet the CF MPFS you will continue on with your training. If you pass the Threshold Fitness Test Standard but do not meet the CF MPFS you will automatically be transferred into the WPC.

This innovative program is designed to improve the physical fitness and success rates of new Regular Force members who experience difficulty meeting the required standard. The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a maximum of 90 days.
During this period you’ll be tested regularly on your level of physical fitness. As soon as you are successful in the CF EXPRES test, no matter when that is during the 90 days, you will be integrated back into the training as soon as there is a vacancy.
If by the end of the 90-day period you are not successful at meeting the CF MPFS then you will be released from the CF. You may re-enrol in the CF at a future date if you meet the eligibility criteria and pass the CF EXPRES test. However, you won’t get a second chance at the WPC.

Whole info is here https://www.helpswitch.net/hpsw/upload/cfrg/A268C4FCCE5EBAD03FFC7237B44365A1/CF%2BFitness%2BTesting%2B-%2BUpload.pdf


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

Warrior Preparation Company.   :


----------



## Dante43 (30 Mar 2009)

I know it sound funny but powerful, since it means according to Wikipedia  : The first literal use refers to "a person engaged or experienced in warfare." The second figurative use refers to "a person who shows or has shown great vigor, courage.

Anywho, to people who did the aptitude test how was it?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Ah!   Wikipedia.    :nod:


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (30 Mar 2009)

I'm sure it's a good program and all... but I want to ensure I am ready before I go to BMQ just so I can start right away on my course... I'm not worried about those minimum standards though.. a 6 might still be an achievement for me... but a 3.5 seems like a 3.5 minute very slow jog from one line to another in a gym... that sounds kind of easy... can anyone confirm exactly how ridiculously easy that is? Thanks!


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

DisplacedMaritimer said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's a good program and all... but I want to ensure I am ready before I go to BMQ just so I can start right away on my course... I'm not worried about those minimum standards though.. a 6 might still be an achievement for me... but a 3.5 seems like a 3.5 minute very slow jog from one line to another in a gym... that sounds kind of easy... can anyone confirm exactly how ridiculously easy that is? Thanks!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test

There are links at the bottom to beep tests, download one, load it on your mp3 player and go running.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks much... I read through the spreadsheet which is what I was referring to in my original post... I was wondering if anyone with some personal experience running the 20 MSR can tell me at 3.5 are they even winded, have they seen anyone fail at that point who's target is a 6, and if so what kind of shape were they in... you know, personal experience...

All the charts in the world can't give me any real indication of how that might feel... I've done some testing on the treadmill and the track for myself, I just don't want to be caught off-guard by a different standard than what all the charts are telling me, or taking it too lightly.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dante43 (30 Mar 2009)

Well in secondary 3, i was able to go to max stage 3 and i was in terrible shape, last year i did a little more exercises and was able to do stage 5, hopefully, now since im trying to be more active i can achieve the stage 6.
The first 3 mins is relatively easy but after it gets faster and harder. My other school buddy did till stage 10-11 i think. He was dead! Physically anyway  I've got to say though he did play football for awhile.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

Okay, now I really want to know how old you are.  I did level 5 (no problem) two years ago at the age of 42.  I'm a smoker, drinker and not in particularly good shape.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)

Dante43 said:
			
		

> The first 3 mins is relatively easy but after it gets faster and harder.



It starts getting faster when you hear "level one" ( after one minute)


----------



## Stauds (31 Mar 2009)

I remember back on my basic course, when we did the beep test. We had a couple people struggle to make it to the minimum standard (6.5?), but as soon as we hit the standard half the course dropped out. 

Doubts about reaching the minimum standard of such a simple fitness test as the express test should be the least of your worries. I just don't get it. If you are a decently fit person (IE, being able to run 5km at a steady pace, being able to do more than 20 pushups in a row, and 20 situps) there is absolutely NOTHING to worry about. If you can't do those simple things, why are you at a point where you even want to join a physically fit (ideally of course) organization? 

Of course I'm not saying to the author you aren't ready. Sounds like you are good to go. Don't fret. The biggest thing I say to people is thousands have been through basic training, and only a small percentage have actually failed.


----------



## Dante43 (3 Apr 2009)

Hey people, i got a another question, i am able to do the 20 push ups but with some degree of difficulty and same with running, although i stated this in the main post, i wanted your advice again. I am really interested in combats arms , although i am not in top shape, I am willing to do what is necessary to achieve perfect fitness for my future job. I know that with professional help at the army, i can achieve. Should i still continue in combat arms trade or switch to other ones with less physical demanding trades.

Cheers.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Apr 2009)

Dante, if you want "professional help" to get fit, join a health club and get fit through that.  In the long run it will be easier on you mentally and then once you're ready you can apply to join the Forces.

Like I stated before, if you really want his job, you are going to have to work for it.


----------

